# Intermediate workshop in Maine - Breaking the Brood Cycle



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Master Beekeeper Erin MacGregor-Forbes will lead this two-hour workshop on improving colony
health. "Breaking the Brood Cycle" is a technique which replicates the bee colony's most valuable
natural defenses against disease. Forbes will explain how this process works in the natural cycle of
the bees and how it benefits the colony for strength and disease resistance. Then she will discuss
in detail how and when the beekeeper can simulate this process in their own colonies, utilizing the
bees' natural cycles as a guide to improve colony health.
Beekeepers will learn what breaking the brood cycle can do for their colonies, and how to improve
their own IPM program with this technique. Class fee includes one nuc set-up (5-frame deep
or 10-frame medium) for each participant. The workshop is sponsored by the York
County Beekeepers Association and University of Maine Cooperative Extension in
York County.
For more information contact UMaine Cooperative Extension in York County at
1-800-287-1535 (in state) or 207-324-2814 or (TDD) 1-800-287-8957 or email: [email protected].
Where: Mather Auditorium at Laudholm Farm, 342 Laudholm Farm Road, Wells, ME 04090
When: Thursday, March 28, 2013; 6:30 to 8:30 pm
Course Fee: $55 or $80, your choice of one pre-assembled nuc box set included with course fee.
$55 course fee includes 5-frame deep nuc box; $80 fee includes 10-frame medium nuc box.
Pre-Registration: is required by February 12 - to allow time to order your nuc box.
Please use registration form on page 2, or if you are charging your fee, you may register
by phone (324-2814), or online at this link: http://umaine.edu/york/programs/beekeeping/


----------

